
Common Lisp on Heroku - fogus
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/comp.lang.lisp/TKM3eFyObLw
======
francoisdevlin
Well, Heroku certainly seems to be a major leader in the "Coolness" factor
here. How good are they from a business perspective? Is their uptime good? How
much do they cost? Would love to hear from the community.

~~~
tomfakes
I've had a few relatively minor issues with Heroku over the last few weeks
putting apps together. Every time, Heroku support has got back to me with a
fix within a business day!

They pushed code to fix an issue I had just yesterday

The documentation is excellent - although I have found a few things not
documented or hard to find

It costs nothing to get a small app running to see if it can work for you.

One thing that feels like a problem is that the difference between the top end
of the shared database ($15/month) and the bottom end of the dedicated
database ($200/month) is a really big jump.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I haven't tried this yet, but you can now share a $200/month dedicated
database across multiple Heroku apps, and since I think that most Heroku users
have multiple apps deployed, that helps mitigate the cost.

------
sgrove
(cross-posted from a dup of this story...)

Although the move to the cedar stack introduced a lot of complexity, Heroku's
flexibility is really starting to shine through - I've seen work on a
smalltalk buildpack as well.

Long-term this trend is only going to accelerate, where we can assume an app-
receptacle (lxc-containers, heroku's 'app', etc.) is setup properly out of the
box. There are almost no downsides to this when executed well on the
provider's side, and infinite upsides.

~~~
minikomi
I wonder if we'll start seeing higher level buildpacks. Not just for
languages, but frameworks sitting on top of languages which are optimized in
some way, and take a much simplified DSL / templating & let you avoid building
all the pipes as well.

~~~
technomancy
Heroku hacker here. Buildpacks are definitely designed with composability in
mind. Here are a couple already existing higher-order buildpacks:
<https://github.com/ddollar/heroku-buildpack-multi> and
<https://github.com/kr/heroku-buildpack-inline>

------
mcartyem
Is there a buildpack for Arc?

------
jsten5028
anyone know of a good common lisp book/tutorial?

~~~
spacemanaki
Practical Common Lisp is very good and it's free:
<http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/>

For more advanced stuff, On Lisp and Let Over Lambda are both good, and both
(mostly) free.

